# how to clean tire marks of my leather seats! PLEASE HELP



## iggyg52785 (May 5, 2007)

I have a 07 bmw 335i coupe with tan leather inside. I got my tires changed out this summer and the idiots at the tire place but my old tires on my back seat and I couldnt pick up my car for a few days. The heat from the sun burned some tire marks on my back seats and I have no clue how to get those up. I am trying to sell my car and it looks like crap. Anybody know of any leather products or anything I can get this up with.


----------



## jfs356 (Oct 14, 2010)

You should send this guy a note, found these tips on the detail forum of this site. He knows all the products for cleaning interior/exterior and
how to fix problem areas. Good luck

These two products is what I recommend on cleaning leatherette seats and also for protection, which are a form of artificial leather.

1Z einszett Plastic Vinyl Deep Cleaner is an intensive, non-corrosive, non-acidic two-phase deep cleaner that removes grime buildup, scuff marks, tar, and nicotine thoroughly and effortlessly. Use 1Z einszett Plastic Vinyl Deep Cleaner to clean all colored and clear automotive plastic fittings including armrests, door handles, shift knobs, vinyl seats, pedals, dash, storage compartments, rocker panels, wheel wells, and polycanvas convertible tops. 1Z einszett Plastic Vinyl Deep Cleaner leaves a dust-resistant matte finish. Water-based formula is biodegradable, formalin-free and environmentally friendly.

Lexol Vinylex is a patented formula designed to clean and renew any vinyl, rubber or plastic surface in one easy step. Vinylex actually penetrates below the surface layer to restore the underlying plasticizers. This deep penetrating cleansing system then lifts dirt and grime to the surface where it is easily wiped away with a microfiber towel.
__________________
Angelo
Email me at [email protected]
Toll Free 1-800-628-7596


----------

